# Unofficial Thanks



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks to Horse and Wojtek for the addition of this new sub forum to present those Off topic Group Build subjects that pop up from time to time through member suggestions....Good on ya fellas!

let the Unofficial Builds begin!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2014)

Don't we just have the best people on the net, running this forum!!

A hearty Thank You!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2014)

Creating of the section has not been finished yet. But I thank you on behalf of Horse and me of course.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 25, 2014)

And unofficial thanks from unofficial me, too. Unofficially, of course.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 25, 2014)

Great work guys, thanks! Let us know when it's up and running. Doras Galoras can be moved there.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2014)

I will unofficially, of course, celebrate this with an unofficial drink, at a unofficial public house....


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2014)

And with the unofficial bacon. 

Our Admin has just finished creating the section. I moved all threads I found to proper folders. If there are other ones I omitted, please let me know.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 25, 2014)

Good job gentlemen, thank you.

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2014)

Unofficial bacon! seals the deal then!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 26, 2014)

Gosh, that was quick. Very big thanks guys………………………..now where did I put that bl00dy big boat!!!

Seriously though Horse and Wojtek, many thanks and I've a feeling (unofficially of course) this is going to bring some new blood into our modelling section

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## woody (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks Wojtek and Horse.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (Jan 29, 2014)

So it's officially.....unofficial.Good job fellas.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks Gents!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 31, 2014)

That's me just pressed the Unofficial Bacon key....with an unofficial Tyskie, of course! 8)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

